# Whats your Fav. Senko Color



## ml4141 (Oct 6, 2006)

What would you say your Fav. senko color worm is? I would have to say mine is June Bug, Do really well on that one.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

purple.....


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

black with blue flake and purple which is junebug


----------



## cfruel (Jun 30, 2008)

Black w/ red fleck or Green Pumpkin w/ black fleck.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

whats a senko?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

thedude said:


> whats a senko?


Yeah... what's a senko?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

blue pearl catches the most, pumpkin seed the biggest. funny i jus reorganized my tackle bag last night and found a pack of junebug that i forgot about. ive never used it but i guess i have to now :lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Pumpkinseed is my go-to color. White or Watermellon is backup, depending on water color


----------



## SuperSnapper (Nov 6, 2007)

Baby bass


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Seems some lakes like it light and some dark

But the solid Black always get's it's fish
Been fishing the 5" 
I've ordered 6" and am looking for 7's just would like see if they will pull bigger Bass.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

ManxFishing said:


> Seems some lakes like it light and some dark
> 
> But the solid Black always get's it's fish
> Been fishing the 5"
> I've ordered 6" and am looking for 7's just would like see if they will pull bigger Bass.


So far the 7's are only getting me pike break offs


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

Yum Dinger's are BETTER!!! Oh....June Bug!


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

RJSwirlz said:


> Yum Dinger's are BETTER!!! Oh....June Bug!


Not sure about that?
I've caught a few with them, but the GY senko has a better fall
And there's a limited color selection

But Tackle Warehouse does have them on sale for 3.99
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSOFTYUM-YD.html


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Yeah... what's a senko?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The color they are bitin' on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:evilsmile :16suspect :mischeif:


----------



## oxender (Jul 1, 2008)

I have good luck with watermellon, and pumpkin. Chatreuse sparkle does well for the smallies.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Natural Shad is my favorite. I have caught countless numbers of large mouth, small mouth, and pike on this color. Just a few weeks ago I outfished three other buddies using a natural shad colored senko.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Watermelon/red flake. I prefer Dingers though. Cheaper and they DO work just as well. Been thowing some larger Forktail Dingers with pretty good success.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Watermelon and cream produces 10 : 1 compared to any other color i've used.


----------



## A Fisherman (Jun 14, 2008)

Black on top/blue on bottom.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

jigworm said:


> Watermelon/red flake. I prefer Dingers though. Cheaper and they DO work just as well. Been thowing some larger Forktail Dingers with pretty good success.


 
Tell you what... we'll line up a yammamoto and a dinger in the same color... you fish the dinger I'll fish the yammy and we'll see if your statement is true. I for one have done this and already know the answer.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Tell you what... we'll line up a yammamoto and a dinger in the same color... you fish the dinger I'll fish the yammy and we'll see if your statement is true. I for one have done this and already know the answer.


SOMEWHERE ...

I think I have seen this movie before....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishonbb (Dec 24, 2004)

* Bass fishing doesn't always have to be a competition. Cottoncandy but i don't know if they make that in SENKOS.*


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

fishonbb said:


> * Bass fishing doesn't always have to be a competition. Cottoncandy but i don't know if they make that in SENKOS.*


 
I will say this.. the cotton candy yum dinger is a good color... and yamamoto does not make that color. But when I do fish a dinger I use a weighted hook since they tend to blow around in the wind a lot more than a yamamoto. I really like the new Falcon weighted hooks for windy senko fishing.


----------



## Wanderin'_Angler (Apr 12, 2008)

fishonbb said:


> * Bass fishing doesn't always have to be a competition.*


Maybe not bass fishing, but certainly for crappie! 

G


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

fishonbb said:


> * Bass fis**hing doesn't always have to be a competition. .*


 
Says who?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

My soft plastics case is loaded with both, I just wanted to stir the pot with that "dingers are better" comment. However, I catch bigger bass when using a 4" dinger than I do a 4" senko. It's the opposite though when using the 5" versions. It's probably just a weird coincidence, but now it's a total confidence thing.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I have actually found a few brands that work as well, sometimes even better than a yamamoto. The Cabelas "Aqua Glo" works well... the garlic scent can make a difference in some instances. Bass Pro's version is pretty good... and they make several good colors in the 6" and 7" versions. Extreme Baits (Wayne Carpenter) is another good one. I'm still waiting for my Nemisis Baits versions (right Cris??  ), and now Net Baits is making a really good one too.... with a good anise scent.

My boat has many, many stick bait versions and I throw them all.


----------



## bass slayer 17 (Mar 11, 2008)

fishonbb said:


> * Bass fishing doesn't always have to be a competition. Cottoncandy but i don't know if they make that in SENKOS.*


where have you been??? bass fishing is a competition. thats what makes it fun:lol::lol::lol::lol:... i used a dinger once and it seemed like a waste of plastic they could of used for a senko OH yeah almost forgot watermelon or black and blue... i


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

ManxFishing said:


> Seems some lakes like it light and some dark
> 
> But the solid Black always get's it's fish
> Been fishing the 5"
> I've ordered 6" and am looking for 7's just would like see if they will pull bigger Bass.


I stock thin 7" in bulk.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

ml4141 said:


> what would you say your fav. Senko color worm is?


 


208...


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i can't believe no one has said cinnamon. I have had great luck in the 4 inch size.


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never used a Senko- wouldn't know one if it were in my hand. Should I try it/them?


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

MikeTightLines said:


> I have never used a Senko- wouldn't know one if it were in my hand. Should I try it/them?


YES. Hands down one of the best innovations to hit the bass fishing market in years, if not THE best. Go to your local bait shop, ask where their Yamamoto Senkos are, and what colors they recommend...

Rig it Texas Style or Wacky on a 1/0 or 2/0 Gamakatsu EWG Worm Hook, and you'll be hard pressed to NOT catch fish on it...

Little sidenote/piece of advice; use hi-vis line (like yellow fireline/powerpro) with a few feet of fluoro leader tied on with a uni-uni knot, and you'll be asking yourself: Why HAVEN'T I been throwing these baits?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

msunolimit said:


> Little sidenote/piece of advice; use hi-vis line (like yellow fireline/powerpro) with a few feet of fluoro leader tied on with a uni-uni knot, and you'll be asking yourself: Why HAVEN'T I been throwing these baits?


You see the "Line Jump" pretty well that way Dave? I think last night I had more than a few times where a fish picked up my texas rig on the fall where I didn't feel it soon enough, and the fish had already dropped it.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Black with blue flake hands down...

Senkos are the best stick worm out there hands down.....

Rig it Wacky style and if it is real weedy, Texas.....


Tight Lines!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Green pumpkin purple flake. I just used it at my beach and caught 4 smallmouth 15"-17" 4 casts in a row tonight at dusk. I caught a nice 15" largemouth about 15 minutes earlier as well.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

GVSUKUSH said:


> You see the "Line Jump" pretty well that way Dave? I think last night I had more than a few times where a fish picked up my texas rig on the fall where I didn't feel it soon enough, and the fish had already dropped it.


 on big whitefish i saw my "line jump" alot very pleased with the 20lb fireline in hi-viz


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't mean to jump the thread, but as a newish fishing guy I have a question about senkos and the jargon used. Wacky and texas rig I understand for the most part, but then what do you do? Say you wacky rig it, you cast it out, let it fall and then what? Retrieve how? Same question for texas rigging. Favorite hooks for both are appreciated too. I picked up some senkos earlier this year and have not had luck with them yet. Any slip bobber applications with these things? Thanks guys.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

For Texas rigging I'm useing a 3/0-2/0 hook
For wacky rigging I'm useing a 1/0 

You throw the worm out there and let it sink. slowly reel in the slack and then raise the rod tip (slowly). Your lifting the worm back up 
and then you let it fall agian with slack in the line
reel in the slack and then lift agian
Once you pass the target reel in and throw it agian

The bass will take the worm on the fall and the line will move 
or as your reeling in the slack you will feel him on the line.
There's no large tug. It's a slow way to fish
The fish inhale the worm and they can spit it out just as quick.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Manx


----------

